# 312 datsun



## steveoef91 (Dec 17, 2008)

anyone know what motor u can change out on a 312 and keep and motor mounts it has a e1, dual carb, three one the tree trans some one let me know thanks my motifing is limeted due lack of tools


----------



## babaganoch (May 11, 2010)

*312 Bluebird engine swap*

The 312 bluebird had the E1 engine which was a copy of the Austin engine. The 1500 Austin Cambridge engine will drop in but there is an extra bump on the Austin engine casting so you will have to grind off approximately 1/2" from the passenger side motor mount which you cant see when its mounted. You will want to drill out the round backing plate on your fan pulley to 1/2" so you can make your stock fan fit on the Austin water pump (the austin one is too big and will hit the rad) you need to switch your transmission mounting plate to the E1 and if you are thinking of buying an mgb 4 or 5 speed to throw in, dont bother unless you want to cut out your firewall and transmission tunnell. As for the carbs, you can buy new SU's and headders for the MGB and they will fit. Most mgb engine parts fit this engine so it is easier to get parts for. (the mgb is the 1800cc version of the cambridge engine. Make sure you upgrade your brakes because this will give you some more power and 312's barely stopped when they were new. If you know of any good easy brake swaps for a 312 Bluebird, please let me know, I have the Austin engine in mine but stock brakes, its almost road worthy after owning it for 12 years but the brakes are just stock rebuilt ones but I want discs to drive it. Any brake info please email me at [email protected]


----------

